# Wow verizon



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

Last night my phone lost data connection, completely, I even re flashed everything, yes and wipe data, and still wouldnt work. I go into the verizon store and they couldnt figure it out. My sim card was fine. And i even made a call to get the password for the account. After they called tech support my phone wouldnt even make a call. I cant text, make calls, use the internet, nothing. The tech guy said the only explanation is that there is corrupt data in the servers making my phone unusable. Almost as if i dont have an account. When i try to call people it asks for a credit card to complete the call. This is BS.


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to the anomaly that is having a mobile phone!


----------



## Mrtruckincowboy (Aug 23, 2011)

did they give you a new phone ?


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

this happened with my first device. it happens to a lesser extent with my new one. verizon "corrected" the problem on the new one by issuing a new sim card, which sort of worked since july, but i'm now seeing the same issue start happening again. do you happen to live on the fringe of your city/town? that was their excuse for my problems at first.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting. So it looks like I'm not the only one having issues with SIM cards and the Charge.
I wonder if it has to do with flashing ROMS while the SIM is still in. 
I also wonder if taking the SIM card out a lot would cause it to break. I was switching it out with the Bionic a couple of times this pass week. Could these things be that flimsy?
Today I switched to my 3rd SIM card.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

"Rominucka said:


> Interesting. So it looks like I'm not the only one having issues with SIM cards and the Charge.
> I wonder if it has to do with flashing ROMS while the SIM is still in.
> I also wonder if taking the SIM card out a lot would cause it to break. I was switching it out with the Bionic a couple of times this pass week. Could these things be that flimsy?
> Today I switched to my 3rd SIM card.


I'm still on my first one *fingers crossed*


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

Rominucka said:


> Interesting. So it looks like I'm not the only one having issues with SIM cards and the Charge.
> I wonder if it has to do with flashing ROMS while the SIM is still in.
> I also wonder if taking the SIM card out a lot would cause it to break. I was switching it out with the Bionic a couple of times this pass week. Could these things be that flimsy?
> Today I switched to my 3rd SIM card.


FWIW, my first charge had issues without flashing anything. I took it home from Costco, it updated itself to EE4, rebooted, and then it wouldn't reconnect to the network. Same symptoms with the "new" device recently, change with this one is that I have flashed different ROMs to it. I've yet to be able to get Verizon to do anything but either a. change my SIM or b. offer me another charge. it's super annoying.

re: sim cards - i've used both cingular/att & tmo and i've never once had a sim card fail despite swapping devices like crazy. unless vzw's sims are somehow shittier than the ones used in regular old gsm devices, i can't imagine it'd do anything to them. unless it's the environment or handling or something. who knows.


----------



## explamphibian (Jun 7, 2011)

I had this similar problem with my last Thunderbolt and it was not the SIMcard. When I got my charge the only issue I had was when I changed my phone number the SIMcard could not be activated and they had to give me a new card.


----------



## Trav06 (Jun 13, 2011)

RandomSnapple said:


> Last night my phone lost data connection, completely, I even re flashed everything, yes and wipe data, and still wouldnt work. I go into the verizon store and they couldnt figure it out. My sim card was fine. And i even made a call to get the password for the account. After they called tech support my phone wouldnt even make a call. I cant text, make calls, use the internet, nothing. The tech guy said the only explanation is that there is corrupt data in the servers making my phone unusable. Almost as if i dont have an account. When i try to call people it asks for a credit card to complete the call. This is BS.


My Charge acted like this the first time I flashed it, and for no good reason. Verizon's phone tech support couldn't fix it. I brought it into a store and the tech there fixed it right away by dialing *22899 (I couldn't remember that number). That gave me the ability to make calls, but SMS still didn't work, so I wiped everything once more and reflashed Gummy and now everything works great.

So my suggestion, based on my own experience is to dial *22899 if you haven't already, if that doesn't work, wipe everything and start over, then try *22899 if it still isn't working.


----------



## Rominucka (Jun 23, 2011)

Interesting *22899
Well too late now. I decided to send my phone out to its daddy, Samsung, to have it repaired. I don't like the idea of a warranty replacement for sentimental reasons (accent on the "mental").
I called Verizon for a loner in the meantime and they said that they don't do that. So, as I've learned from experience, I pushed them a little and lo and behold, my loner Charge arrived the next day (today).


----------



## 1thess523 (Jul 6, 2011)

*22899 is a dialing pattern that is used for non-voice capable devices as it does not require further user input (pressing option 1 or 2, for example). Modems, netbooks, tablets and such will use this in lieu of *228. It doesn't DO anything special, it just bypasses the voice response aspect.

One word of caution: Non-voice devices can be issued different PRLs than voice capable devices. So, even though the system is aware of the device being programmed, there may be issues if the system delivers a non-voice PRL to your voice-capable device.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## m0unds (Sep 4, 2011)

i ended up getting yet another sim card today. verizon tech support is now claiming my issues are due to the LTE roll-out. :erm (1):


----------



## superwrench1 (Jun 14, 2011)

Trav06 said:


> My Charge acted like this the first time I flashed it, and for no good reason. Verizon's phone tech support couldn't fix it. I brought it into a store and the tech there fixed it right away by dialing *22899 (I couldn't remember that number). That gave me the ability to make calls, but SMS still didn't work, so I wiped everything once more and reflashed Gummy and now everything works great.
> 
> So my suggestion, based on my own experience is to dial *22899 if you haven't already, if that doesn't work, wipe everything and start over, then try *22899 if it still isn't working.


what was the issue with your sms? currently running GummyCharged GBE 2.0, everything is great except no outgoing text. receives text just fine, just won't send. verizon has me on my third SIM also.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------

